# Rickenbacker 480



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always loved the 4001 bass, and just found out that between '73 and '84 Rickenbacker made a guitar in the same style!!! The 480 (as well as a 481 and 483 which were variations) is quite possibly the coolest guitar I've ever seen! However, when researching them online, they receive mixed (at best) reviews. Anyone own one, or have experience with a 480... or better yet, anyone selling one?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The only one I ever saw had been modded with humbuckers and was in rough shape-it is the first bolt on neck Rick I ever saw.


----------



## duncanalausa (Nov 4, 2011)

*i have a 75 480*

i have a 75 480 that is a good 8.5-9/10 condition. jetglo with the original case. i am looking to sell or trade it since i only play it a couple of times a year. interested in either a hollowbody rick or a les paul. [email protected] if you are interested.

actually that burgundy one in your pic is like my 73 that got spirited away in 81. took me till 90 to find and buy another.


----------

